# An post  junk mail delivery



## evoke (9 May 2006)

i was just wondering how much does it cost a business to send a to people in a certain area. like supervalu they send out there special offer brouchure to everyone in my area by postman. how much does it cost to do this .i looked on the www.anpost.ie but could not find it. maybe some one on the site  has done it before. is the cost calculated by how many delivery or is it  one set payment for an area. thanks for any info


----------



## ivorystraws (9 May 2006)

Is this a very effective way of marketing for your business though? Such maildrops usually have a low success rate depending on the type of business involved. Maybe the money would be better spent on some market research then targeting your respective market with whatever brochures/offers etc which you may have to offer?


----------



## RainyDay (9 May 2006)

THere are a number of private suppliers of this service in addition to An Post. In Dublin, prices are around €45-€55 per thousand items. Check out the local newspapers for more details.


----------



## runner (9 May 2006)

If it is an interesting, low value, well prices consumer item not available in local superstore, then it can be effective method.Otherwise a waste of cash.


----------



## kiwijbob (10 May 2006)

was quoted €90 per thousand


----------



## onlineprint (11 May 2006)

Kiwi thats very expensive for a door to door leaflet delivery if I understand correctly what you are seeking answers too


----------



## AJC (11 May 2006)

My company did a mail drop via An Post in certain Dublin Post codes in January.  Found the invoice...it cost 8c per item for 25,000 items


----------



## Purple (11 May 2006)

evoke, have you tried whomever delivers the free local papers?


----------



## evoke (11 May 2006)

no but i will try and ask the post man. it was a thought that came into my mind when i saw the postman delivering supervalu promotion leaflet . i was wondering how much it cost.it is a good idea for company starting up in an area to let the community know they are there. 8c is ok but it depends how many people will look at your leaflet if you are getting value for money


----------



## onlineprint (11 May 2006)

If I can suggest you look up :

http://www.leafletcompany.ie/[SIZE=-1]The *Leaflet Company Ireland* are a Dublin based *leaflet* distribution *company* and part of The Dublin People Group (free newspaper distribution). [/SIZE]


----------



## hamlet (11 May 2006)

An Post's direct mail business goes under www.dmworks.ie


----------

